

Ask HN: Do any app developers here use Tapstream?  - tstegart

Thinking about trying to find out more about people who download our iOs app, and found Tapstream from a link on Daring Fireball. Has anyone used it? thoughts? Reviews? Privacy concerns?
======
slaven
We can put you in touch with our other customers if you'd like, some very big
names have already deployed it.

